# What kind of droppings are these?



## Patifu (May 8, 2015)

At first I thought it might be mouse or bat poop but I only found this one, could have I just grabbed bird poop from my car on my clothes or something and bring it home?
Thanks in advance!
I'll upload a picture in the comments.


----------



## Patifu (May 8, 2015)

Here's the pic. It was about 1/4 inch long.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Rat...


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

If it looks like dark gray or black grains of rice then it's probably a mouse.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

1/4 of an inch long... not mice.


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

Hard to tell from the OP's pic. If it's really 1/4" long then probably a rat.


----------

